# Goodbye my naked friend (Bert Dec 2006-Sept 20 2008)



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

This morning when I woke up Bert (who I had planned to PTS on Friday for declining respiratory issues but the vets office was unexpectedly closed) was doing much worse for the wear. On top of his horrible respiratory problems which were leaving him cold to the touch, mouth breathing, and gasping I was horrified to find his belly had grown distended. While he did have a bit more of a belly last night I was just hoping he had pigged out. But today he had the appearance of a pregnant rat and could not walk without falling over. He was listless and had no energy. I suspect on top of his issues he had developed late onset megacolon or some form of bloat  Needless to say I knew I had to get him put to sleep before his colon ruptured leaving him in extreme pain.

Luckily Sara, one of the technicians whom I love, was there and able to PTS Bert for me without charging me an emergency fee. She was very kind and near tears. She told me they all were going to miss Bert as he was such a fighter and everyone there looked forward to seeing him because of his amazing personality. She gave me a hug as she is a fellow rat lover and runs the local rat rescue so knows how hard this is to do over and over again. Even in the end he put up a fight against the anesthetic and euthanasia agent.

Bert started life rather healthy and full of vigor. I found him at about 2 months old at a pet store just before Joshu passed on. I wasn't really keen on the idea of having a naked rat so passed him up at first. A month later, after Joshu passed I paid him another visit. I still wasn't sold on his nakedness so went on looking for another week. Another visit and he was still there. This is where he had me, he was in the tiny cage all by himself bouncing around playing with his only wooden chew toy! He had impressed me with his love for life despite very little stimulation. Upon holding him, I was hooked and knew he had to come home with me. One of the pet shop girls had become so attached to him she was crying as I told her I was going to purchase him. I took him home and set him in his temporary cage.

After a day or two I knew it was love. Bert always wanted to be with me, always wanted out to play. He loved climbing up on me and shirt diving. After a few weeks I moved him into a much larger cage complete with hammocks right above Beastie and Odin. I had kept them seperate hoping to intro them all but sadly Odin wouldn't take to Bert. Beastie ADORED Bert and eventually snuck up to be Bert's roomie. I kept their cages open so Beastie would have freedom to climb up and down and play on the table while Bert and Odin stayed put. It was a good arrangement. Bert never took to the rats I had adopted for him (Morgan and Hobbes) but he adored Beastie from day one. He also adored Sigmund and came to accept Dustin after a month of trying.

Hammocks were Bert's passion. He loved to make holes into them and climb in between the places he shouldn't climb. He also loved to bounce, run and play. Beastie and him would always play together and have common dominance humps together. But Bert took Beast's playing with stride and always let him be the top. He was a bit vocal, very independent and VERY loving. He was always the first one to run up for scritches. Upon hearing me shriek his name he would immediately wake up and run to the door awaiting his petting. Whenever he had free range time he would always stick close to me and sit on my lap occasionally running to check things out. He knew he was a mommy's boy and he loved things that way.

Bert, Bertie boy, perty berty boy, little old man, all those names he knew. He would turn into a circle when I would tsk tsk tsk to him as he knew that meant treats. He would get so excited for food and treats. He was big on hoarding and would carry all the food in the food bowl upstairs to his hiding spot. He was also the best hand groomer and you could see the amount of mental concentration he applied on removing hang nails from my fingers. Eventually he even learned that pulling on the shoulder of my shirt would cause my arm to pull up thus giving him an escape route back into his cage.

I loved his curly whiskers, his beautiful independent yet loving personality, his extreme intelligence apparent to anyone who spent any amount of time with him, his sensitive and dramatic nature, his fighting spirit, his large black pools for eyes, and his will to live just to try and fulfill my wishes to be with him forever. He was one of those rats you wish could be there with you for the rest of your life, but sadly his life was short even by rat standards. He lived until he was around 22 months and couldn't live any longer. Even if he didn't have respiratory problems, the megacolon would of killed him. I do not regret my attempts at lengthening his life and I'm more than happy that we got three more months together. I'm a better person because he was part of my life.

So now, he's in my freezer sleeping in the same box as Beastie snuggled by his side. He's frozen like that slumbering just like he would in life. I know he's still here and hope he comes back into my life again. Until then he will be so missed.There can never be another rat like Bert. He had that special spark and that special connection to me that is not easy to explain or duplicate. He was a my heart rat.

I hope Sigmund and Dustin fair well. They seem a little more quiet than normal and a little less energetic. Two of their best friends and role models passed on this week which can be a lot for such social creatures. I am glad they still have each other.

Here are some pictures. Staying under the limit will be difficult. I loved the way Bert looked. He was so handsome:
























http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v661/Pandara1/IRL Pets/sweepy-Bert.jpg
























http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v661/Pandara1/bertcleanpit.jpg








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v661/Pandara1/berclean.jpg








http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v661/Pandara1/rats/?action=view&current=bertclimbs-sig-stays.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v661/Pandara1/rats/?action=view&current=Bertdown.jpg
















http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v661/Pandara1/IRL Pets/?action=view&current=Fearsomefoursome.jpg

Now to write Beastie's *sighs*  It's been a hard week.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Two of them? I'm sorry. *HUGS*

Rest in peace, little Bert.


----------



## aqualaureena (Jun 2, 2007)

Ahh, so sorry to hear that. That's a real tough break.

You did the right thing though and they looked like a very happy and healthy chaps in those photos.

RIP ratties x


----------

